# 2015 RITE AID Pharmacy Halloween



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

...here they are, as per request from GoS
Two adorable poses, 9" tall, fairly lightweight. Reg price $19.99, now 50% off!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I found them the other month, when there was also a sale, and bought the gargoyle on the left, who seems to be taking a page from Eeyore's playbook and sighing, "Oh bother..." As light as they are, there is no way that either is worth $20, but $10 is a spectacular buy.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh Thank you for sharing the info!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked those up last year. I was hoping they had different designs this year. They also have other statues that are great for Halloween, but nothing new this year. It is a great place to check out and I don't pay full price for things there as there is always a sale around the corner.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I picked up a set of the gargoyles today at the 50% off price (9.99 ea) so thanks for the heads up Punkineater. I don't get their fliers, forget to check online, and only stop in there ocassionally, so easy to miss what's on sale. 

I think I have a set from last year too. Hope these are similar in color to what I already have. Usually I look for one or two gargoyles each year to build up my "castle" theme collection. These are really light and I think they are a polystone. Not necessarily bad for halloween use if you want to put them on a column top and don't want something heavy up there to fall on someone, but easy to crack (as evidenced by a broken statute I saw on the shelf). I did take some photos of what they had in their garden center and will post tomorrow. I think according to their flier the sale ended today, 4/18, but not 100% certain.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought two last year. I haven't incorporated them yet, but will. I also bought some angles fro tombstones. Thanks for letting us know they are out again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's some photos I grab in our store yesterday. It was a small store so tends to carry a subset of what's in larger stores. I added regular pricing info in my photo album.





































I have another photo showing another section of multi-tiered shelving (with pricing on several items) but right now the album software seems messed up and I can't access the photo at all. Sent info to Larry who I hope will be able to help out. Will post when I can figure out how to correct and get to it.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

GoS~thank you for posting pics! Those colored solar lights are interesting...our store did not have those. I wonder how bright they are?


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

So, I stopped by Rite Aid today and they had a good deal of Halloween merchandise on the shelves, with more boxes still to be unpacked. This is a Rite Aid that is totally old-school--it was one of the converted Thrifty's if some of my Cali peeps recall and a huge one. They've always carried more Halloween items than other Rite Aids, though not by a large margin. (It's in the most beat-up looking shopping center in an affluent town, with a Ross next door that has the most uneven, irregular floor I've ever seen in my life. I don't know if it is due to seismic activity or if it is because [I suspect] it is built on bay land-fill, but it is only going to be a matter of time before I break my neck in there. But I digress...) I was in a rush so not the best pix and their maintenance man on his lift was blocking some of the shelves but here's what I captured: 























This flaming JOL was kinda weird. The lights inside were red and blue LED so the cast on the flame cloth is purple-fuschia and not terribly bright. Like the mean mug though:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a few more: 
















This Nevermore tombstone was at Target last year:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

More: 

They have the skelly bulldog but it has the light up LED eyes and barks/snarls/growls--for a *really long time* with the try-it-now button. However, the skelly itself is really nicely done in that it has lots of movement at most of its joints--except for the neck. Can't really lift the head any higher. 









Here's the dogs heaped up together:








This one turns it's head as it speaks:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Last one--this one turns its head as it speaks.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

-V- said:


> So, I stopped by Rite Aid today and they had a good deal of Halloween merchandise on the shelves, with more boxes still to be unpacked. This is a Rite Aid that is totally old-school--it was one of the converted Thrifty's if some of my Cali peeps recall and a huge one. They've always carried more Halloween items than other Rite Aids, though not by a large margin. (It's in the most beat-up looking shopping center in an affluent town, with a Ross next door that has the most uneven, irregular floor I've ever seen in my life. I don't know if it is due to seismic activity or if it is because [I suspect] it is built on bay land-fill, but it is only going to be a matter of time before I break my neck in there. But I digress...) I was in a rush so not the best pix and their maintenance man on his lift was blocking some of the shelves but here's what I captured:
> View attachment 251663
> 
> 
> ...



awesome pics V ! My Rite Aid only had a handful of stuff, just curious the Jack O Lantern is it plastic ? I hope mine gets it. thats one of my main Halloween items I collect pumpkins


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I never associated Rite Aid with Halloween goods. But last year I happened to go in after Halloween and found a pretty nice looking decapitated zombie head. A steal at 50% off. I cut off the realistic neck stump and used it for my CVS Headless Horseman, and the rest of the head is atop a zombie figure I built.
This year I'll be sure to stop in before Halloween to see what they have.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

V thanks for the pics! I haven't been in my store for a while and looking like it's time for a trip in. I'm not sure if the giant skulls on the very top shelf are the same as the few I bought before but if so are quite large and a foam material, so light weight, and good for putting on top of columns or staked posts, etc where weight can be a safety issue. Using a sale price to pick them up is the best way to go as I recall they were kind of pricey. You don't see many large foam skulls this size in stores so it's really a good find.

The light up Eyeball reminds me of the eyeballs lawn stakes that Buy Costumes has that had all of us cracking up over the video someone posted due to the swiveling motion of them. Perhaps these RA ones can be used for a similar look without the comical campy look. 

Personally I'm not a fan of RA's joining the Plenti Rewards program, like why do I want my info shared among all those other companies if I understand the program correctly, but I've got the card which they automatically gave my husband when he last used our RA card, so will use it at least for any halloween purchases otherwise you can't get the sale prices.


----------



## tansyap (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks like I will be heading to Rite Aid this weekend!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> I never associated Rite Aid with Halloween goods. But last year I happened to go in after Halloween and found a pretty nice looking decapitated zombie head. A steal at 50% off. I cut off the realistic neck stump and used it for my CVS Headless Horseman, and the rest of the head is atop a zombie figure I built.
> This year I'll be sure to stop in before Halloween to see what they have.


I hit Rite Aid every year during their 50% off sale for just that reason: they have a new head every year. Helps me add variety without breaking the bank.

The skeletons were also a good deal during that time when they were hard to come by a year or two ago. I think they were regularly $60, so half put them at $30.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I was in mine yesterday...nothing. I usually get a couple of things there every year too.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

just_Tim said:


> awesome pics V ! My Rite Aid only had a handful of stuff, just curious the Jack O Lantern is it plastic ? I hope mine gets it. thats one of my main Halloween items I collect pumpkins


Yes it's plastic. I will probably be getting one despite the odd flame when there's a 50% off deal--I do like unusual JOLs. Plus it's battery-powered. 

They also had some JOLs that were a strange material--like rubber foam with a coating. They reminded me a little of those hand-held stress-reliever squishy things, but not actually soft. I only poked at them for a second, and the color was a very bright orange that has too much red in it for my preferences.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> V thanks for the pics! I haven't been in my store for a while and looking like it's time for a trip in. I'm not sure if the giant skulls on the very top shelf are the same as the few I bought before but if so are quite large and a foam material, so light weight, and good for putting on top of columns or staked posts, etc where weight can be a safety issue. Using a sale price to pick them up is the best way to go as I recall they were kind of pricey. You don't see many large foam skulls this size in stores so it's really a good find.
> 
> The light up Eyeball reminds me of the eyeballs lawn stakes that Buy Costumes has that had all of us cracking up over the video someone posted due to the swiveling motion of them. Perhaps these RA ones can be used for a similar look without the comical campy look.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of RA's joining the Plenti Rewards program, like why do I want my info shared among all those other companies if I understand the program correctly, but I've got the card which they automatically gave my husband when he last used our RA card, so will use it at least for any halloween purchases otherwise you can't get the sale prices.


Hi GoS, 

Yes I think the skulls were foam but I didn't examine them. 

I did check out the big eyeball, and it lights up with a color-changing LED inside of it. No motion like the BC ones (LOL). The LED colors switch really really rapidly. What is it with eyeballs this year...

Hmmm I didn't know that about the RA rewards card; I pretty much only go there for Halloween and about once per year for a scoop of Thrifty's ice cream


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Our Rite Aid has a few harvest items out but no Halloween yet. However, their garden decor is now 75% off, so I managed to grab the last two gargoyles they had for $5 each.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

hey V, my Riteaid today got in the evil Jack O Lantern it rang up 16 dollars and something, then the guy told me , oh all Halloween is now 50 % off. wanted to let you know I know you wanted the pumpkin when the sale began. I assume all Riteaids should be 50 off now then. I really like the pumpkin, kinda diferent how he has that cloth inside him, but looks cool in a dark room


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

just_Tim said:


> hey V, my Riteaid today got in the evil Jack O Lantern it rang up 16 dollars and something, then the guy told me , oh all Halloween is now 50 % off. wanted to let you know I know you wanted the pumpkin when the sale began. I assume all Riteaids should be 50 off now then. I really like the pumpkin, kinda diferent how he has that cloth inside him, but looks cool in a dark room


Thanks! Will try to head over there today then. Flaming JOLs will be taking over here then, as I'm going get another Ichabod Flame from Lowe's too. Let the spending commence!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

*rite aid 2015*

items in my rite aid.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

There is already another ongoing Rite Aid thread:http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141477-2015-rite-aid-pharmacy-halloween.html


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Screaming Demons said:


> There is already another ongoing Rite Aid thread:http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141477-2015-rite-aid-pharmacy-halloween.html


Could not find it. Thanks foradding my post here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in for a birthday card last night and saw that they have a halloween sale going on still, with Rewards card 50% off. One of the tags for the 50% off markings said from 9/27 - 10/24. Not a whole lot left on the shelves of the store I was in but it is a smaller store. I picked up the 4 skulls which seemed very similar to the Walgreens skulls from a few years ago. Solid and nice quality. These 50% off sales and more are the reason you want to be a Rewards member.

















































All of the small props like the cats, dogs, etc. were absent from the shelves having been bought already I assume. Did have a decent amount of lighting and costumes available. Figure those go last as stock ups for next year.

Anyone notice that the vampire skulls (pictured above in EvilDog's post) looks like an exact match to the giant vampire skulls that CVS had last year (not sure about this year)?


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Its hard when you work there not wanting to buy every halloween decor. Lol


----------

